# around how much for 5 new pole lights



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Height of pole
Material of pole
Type of light fixtures 
Type of control for said installations
Soil conditions for piling
Conditions for trenching


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

In what size conduit?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wcord said:


> Height of pole
> Material of pole
> Type of light fixtures
> Type of control for said installations
> ...


I’ll add
Length of wire run


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I will add, public right of way or private property? Concrete bases or direct bury?

Seriously do you expect us to play the government? Tell you it will cost X and when you actually get to the job it is X squared. Blue sky question


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

15k per light if they want wet prints including wind load calculations on the poles. if its next to a road and required DOT approval add 5k per light. If you have no heavy equipment add 5k per job. If its government utilities double all the prices and add 10k for a lawyer to read the small print.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I just did a replacement of the heads only. LED. The 5 year warranty ones cost $325.00 each while the 10 year warranty ones cost $700.00. The prices vary depending on what is specified.


----------



## Irwinote (Feb 28, 2015)

we should be doing a concrete base up above ground like 2', thinking of a 15' pole 3 heads,120v 3500K controlled by a timeclock at the services, in total were going to have around 600' UG with 3/4" conduit. We where thinking like $10K per pole (not including UG)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Irwinote said:


> we should be doing a concrete base up above ground like 2', thinking of a 15' pole 3 heads,120v 3500K controlled by a timeclock at the services, in total were going to have around 600' UG with 3/4" conduit. We where thinking like $10K per pole (not including UG)


I think that would be a good profit


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Irwinote said:


> we should be doing a concrete base up above ground like 2', thinking of a 15' pole 3 heads,120v 3500K controlled by a timeclock at the services, in total were going to have around 600' UG with 3/4" conduit. We where thinking like $10K per pole (not including UG)


15 foot poles with 3 heads might not be cost effective unless they are small heads or flood lights. If you want projection and coverage you might have to use taller poles. Check the local requirements on flood lighting and pole heights. Many areas have a dark sky initiative. I know of sites where they used flood lighting and the town came in and they had to tip the lights down to meet the code.


----------



## Irwinote (Feb 28, 2015)

kb1jb1 said:


> 15 foot poles with 3 heads might not be cost effective unless they are small heads or flood lights. If you want projection and coverage you might have to use taller poles. Check the local requirements on flood lighting and pole heights. Many areas have a dark sky initiative. I know of sites where they used flood lighting and the town came in and they had to tip the lights down to meet the code.


Ok I need to look into that stuff also wow I need to have a "wind calculation"?Since its a residential area with homes near the playground I was thinking of a shorter pole with 3500k 100W LEDs.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Irwinote said:


> Ok I need to look into that stuff also wow I need to have a "wind calculation"?Since its a residential area with homes near the playground I was thinking of a shorter pole with 3500k 100W LEDs.


why do you want 3500K LED's ?


----------



## Irwinote (Feb 28, 2015)

Almost Retired said:


> why do you want 3500K LED's ?


Customer request, they want a warmer look and not that typical parking lot bright white.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

the ladies in the lot after dark will not agree


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

The 5000K is too harsh on the eyes at a low height. You look at the light and it seems bright but at the ground level it is darker than PSMH. I like the 4000K at 15 feet. Many fixtures are now tunable so you can adjust the color temperature. This way you can see what works best for the application.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i prefer 4000K 
reflected light is what you see when you look at something
you need reflective surfaces around you to see around you
this is the reason spots are not as good as floods for outdoor lighting
you need the light high enough and spread enough to cover a large amount of area

putting a strong light down low is wasteful and counterproductive


----------



## Irwinote (Feb 28, 2015)

kb1jb1 said:


> The 5000K is too harsh on the eyes at a low height. You look at the light and it seems bright but at the ground level it is darker than PSMH. I like the 4000K at 15 feet. Many fixtures are now tunable so you can adjust the color temperature. This way you can see what works best for the application.


yeah looks like were doing the 4000K


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Irwinote said:


> Ok I need to look into that stuff also wow I need to have a "wind calculation"?Since its a residential area with homes near the playground I was thinking of a shorter pole with 3500k 100W LEDs.


Your local geological organization should be able to provide you with the wind classification for your area


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll install any light pole, anywhere in the country, for 29.95!


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Just checked a current order and a 15 foot pole including led head and pre-cast concrete base cost around 4700 per unit delivered including wind load certificates ( they did have some upgrades like stainless steel hardware and its florida so high wind load)

Add trenching, possible directional bore, material and a bunch of meeting to discuss the lighting plan, permits, etc can quickly add to your costs.


----------

